# Pioneer AVH-P3100DVD no sound



## Pholtz480 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a 04 tiburon with the infinity sound system that is an offered upgrade. i purchased the Pioneer AVH-P3100DVD i went to pep boys and got some kit that allows me to plug into my car wire harness and into the pioneer and they connect togeather. that works but the problem is becuase there is no break wire in that kit i get no video but everything else works fine.

so i got the new harness that would let me connect to my car and then wire into the one that comes with the head unit. i have not connected the break line becuase i want to by pass it to use the video when break is off but now i am getting no sound. all the wires are hooked up ok other then that. i do have the mute wire not hooked to anything. the head unit looks like everything is playing fine just no sound at all. i get no static when on radio and the my iphone does not play sound even though it looks like it is. 

any help would be great.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Pholtz480 said:


> I have a 04 tiburon with the infinity sound system that is an offered upgrade. i purchased the Pioneer AVH-P3100DVD i went to pep boys and got some kit that allows me to plug into my car wire harness and into the pioneer and they connect togeather. that works but the problem is becuase there is no break wire in that kit i get no video but everything else works fine.
> 
> so i got the new harness that would let me connect to my car and then wire into the one that comes with the head unit. i have not connected the break line becuase i want to by pass it to use the video when break is off but now i am getting no sound. all the wires are hooked up ok other then that. i do have the mute wire not hooked to anything. the head unit looks like everything is playing fine just no sound at all. i get no static when on radio and the my iphone does not play sound even though it looks like it is.
> 
> any help would be great.


 Check all connections for proper ground, power, constant. Also if any wire for the speakers see's a ground it will shut the unit sound off till it goes away. In other words if a speaker is touching ground, etc..........


----------

